# New Bill Passed to Bring Military Dogs Back Home



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​


> President Obama signs the National Defense Authorization Act - this means the Military Working Dog Retirement Act can now be enforced, guaranteeing that every single military dog comes back home once retired or decommissioned.
> 
> Have you ever wondered what happens to all those dogs who are injured overseas or have completed their time serving in the military? Sadly, protocol called for these dogs to simply be left behind in the county that they are serving, hopefully to be adopted by someone who can help them.
> 
> ...


Read more about the New Bill Passed to Bring Military Dogs Back Home at PetGuide.com.


----------

